# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المكتبة العامة >  >  تعرف على الموت وجنة ونار القبر مع حدائق الموت للشيخ محمد العريفى

## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 تعرف على الموت وجنة ونار القبر مع حدائق الموت للشيخ محمد العريفى





InFo
 
  تحميل كتاب حدائق الموت للدكتور الشيخ محمد العريفى فهذا الكتاب يحدثنا عن القبور وما يحدث فيها ويحدثنا عن اشياء كثيرة جدا فقد حدثنا الدكتور الشيخ محمد العريفى تلك القبور التي غيبت فيها أجساد تحت التراب تنتظر البعث والنشور وأن ينفخ في الصور اجتمع أهلها تحت الثرى ولا يعلم بحالهم إلا الذي يعلم السر وأخفى نعم إنه الموت أعظم تحدٍّ تحدى الله به الناس أجمعين الملوك والأمراء والحُجّاب والوزراء والشرفاء والوضعاء والأغنياء والفقراء كلهم عجزوا أن يثبتوا أمام هذا التحدي الإلهي { قل فادرؤوا عن أنفسكم الموت إن كنتم صادقين } أين الجنود ؟ أين الملك ؟ أين الجاه ؟ أين الأكاسرة ؟ أين القياصرة ؟ أين الزعماء ؟ أتى على الكـل أمر لا مرد له حتى قضوا فكأن القـوم ما كانوا وصار ما كان من مُلكٍ ومن مَلِكٍ كما حكى عن خيال الطيف وسنان مرض أبو بكرة رضي الله عنه واشتد مرضه فعرض عليه أبناؤه أن يأتوه بطبيب فأبى فلما نزل به الموت صرخ بأبنائه وقال : أين طبيبكم ؟ ليرّدها إن كان صادقاً ووالله لو جاءه أطباء الدنيا ما ردوا روحه إليه { فلولا إذا بلغت الحلقوم * وأنتم حينئذ تنظرون * ونحن أقرب إليه منكم ولكن لا تبصرون * فلولا إن كنتم غير مدينين * ترجعونها إن كنتم صادقين * فأما إن كان من المقربين * فروح وريحان وجنة نعيم * وأما إن كان من أصحاب اليمين * فسلام لك من أصحاب اليمين * وأما إن كان من المكذبين الضالين * فنزل من حميم * وتصلية جحيم * إن هذا لهو حق اليقين * فسبح باسم ربك العظيم } إنه الموت هادم اللذات ومفرق الجماعات وميتم البنين والبنات .

اولا هاااااام جدا يجب تحميل Microsoft Office 2003 لقراءة الكتاب وحجمه 117 ميجا فقط
 JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال
 http://medafire.co/a83q9lbohlhm

 -- -- -- --
 
  ثانيا تحميل الكتاب
 JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال
http://medafire.co/qbtb525bkoai

*

----------

